# IDF's MK4 rear drop plates/front control arms



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

don't know if many of you mk4'ers have seen/heard about these drop plates...offers an additional inch of drop in the rear, 2 degree's of camber, and centers the wheel:thumbup:...there was a group buy for them but i believe its full now...a cheap easy way to get lower, they're laying the rear beam on the ground...thought if some of u didn't know about them u should check them out...they don't have an elaborate website but their facebook is has tons of info and pics on it...check them out if u havn't :beer: https://www.facebook.com/innovativefab


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Could you maybe save and paste a few pics and some info off it? I dont have facebook nor be getting it... Thanks


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You don't need facebook to see their page....


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you...Ive used facebook once so not intune much. Looks pretty solid. I like the 1" added drop but im kinda partial to my pulled forward wheel..They grow on me. I should get into a set of these though.


----------

